# HWY 89 from Flagstaff to Salt Lake City



## Shunpiker (Mar 25, 2008)

Heading up 89 tomorrow from Flagstaff to  SLC.

From searching forums, it looks like 89 is a good two lane road with places to pull off when needed, and passing lanes.

Also, weather and road conditions look good.

Never been this route before, are there many steep grades?, and anything else to look out for?

Safe Travels!


----------



## H2H1 (Mar 25, 2008)

RE: HWY 89 from Flagstaff to Salt Lake City



morning John,We will be in Flag Staff in May, be at the KOA there. So how was the weather. It does look like we will be heading up to Utahon last part of our stay. if my mind serves be rightI think the DW said we would be on 89 so keep up posted on how your travel was on 89

good luck and happy travels


----------



## DL Rupper (Mar 25, 2008)

Re: HWY 89 from Flagstaff to Salt Lake City

Hey Shunpiker, US 89 is a good road to SLC, UT.  Very scenic.  If you take 2 days to do it, the Kanab RV Corral is a good place to camp in Kanab, Ut.


----------



## Shunpiker (Mar 27, 2008)

Re: HWY 89 from Flagstaff to Salt Lake City

We started up 89 late morning, and got mesmerized from Page on up to Sevier.  We ran out of daylight just on the other side of Kanab and didn't get to Sevier until about 10:30 p.m.  Had to watch for the many deer alongside the road, and slowed down accordingly.  

There wasn't much traffic, and overall a pleasant route to drive.

On our return trip, we may see the daylight side of Kanab.

The views of Lake Powell, cliffs, mesmerized me so much we lost track of time.  Once it got dark, hard to see a pull-out that was adequkate and far enough off the road.

There was snow this am in SLC, but mostly melted now.  

We have  added 89 to our list of great and easy drives.

Safe and Happy Travels, you won't be disappointed on Route 89.


----------



## utmtman (Mar 28, 2008)

Re: HWY 89 from Flagstaff to Salt Lake City

89 is a great road as long as its not snowing.   LOL   I have driven it many times.  Up and down.  Where are you headed to Shunpiker?  I am East Carbon, Utah right now but headed to Vernal, Utah tomorrow morning than over to Salt Lake City, Utah Sunday morning.  Come Tuesday I am headed to Az.


----------



## H2H1 (Mar 28, 2008)

Re: HWY 89 from Flagstaff to Salt Lake City

WELL IT SHOULD SOUNDS LIKE YOU HAD A GREAT TIME. I


----------



## H2H1 (Mar 28, 2008)

Re: HWY 89 from Flagstaff to Salt Lake City

I think I make sure that we go 89 even if not on our schedule. as you know RVing is about seeing this beautiful country of our.
best of luck


----------



## Shunpiker (Mar 28, 2008)

Re: HWY 89 from Flagstaff to Salt Lake City

We're in SLC now, had to have a little winter, some snow here, some there, but doesn't stay beyond noon.  Seems we travel the opposite of everyone else. Oh, well, someone has to march to that proverbial different DRUMMER!

Enjoy the trip to AZ, Safe travels.


----------

